# Nodak Outdoors: Republican or Democrat?



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

*Are the people on this site Republican or Democrat*​
Republican3362.26%Democrat815.09%I could care less about any of these moron politicians1222.64%


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

All I know is that North Dakota, and sportsmen in general, have been largely Republican supporters for president. That probably goes for a majority of people on this site. What I don't like is that the vocal minority on this site post so much B.S. it makes it seem this site is pro-Democrat.

Why on earth anyone who loves to hunt or be in the outdoors and enjoy personal freedom would support Obama and Democrats in general is beyond me. All they want is less freedom and more governement!

I know, I know....the argument will be that the republican supporters could post just as much if they wanted. The truth of the matter is that all the republican supporters are actually working and don't have all day to sit in front of the computer on an outdoors site talking politics!!! :eyeroll: :lol:


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

:lol: :lol: :lol:

If you only knew how funny and timely that post is............

perspective is everything


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

drjongy said:


> What I don't like is that the vocal minority on this site post so much B.S. it makes it seem this site is pro-Democrat.
> 
> I know, I know....the argument will be that the republican supporters could post just as much if they wanted. The truth of the matter is that all the republican supporters are actually working and don't have all day to sit in front of the computer on an outdoors site talking politics!!! :eyeroll: :lol:


This is very typical of the mentality here. And it is exactly why we have folks here who are indeed more liberal but decide not to post, lest they be mercilessly flamed by those here who think they know politics.

I can name 4 people in the last week who have privately PM'd me thanking me for sticking my neck out to provide a different perspective. They refuse to post here lest they receive the same treatment as I have. Take a look back and think over the last 3 months, who started posting here again, and has now stopped. They see this forum as pointless and I don't blame them. They PM'd me to tell me they refuse to participate with a bunch of complainers and whiners. I'm right there with them at this point. There is a group of us that is likely walking away from this forum, as it isn't worth our time. You refuse to consider that our points might have some merit.

You claim we are a "vocal" minority who post B.S. Right. ALL of my posts are backed up with links, references, and facts. I know I frustrate alot of people here who in the past have simply said "bull". Well now that my stories check out, they have since turned frustrated at having facts thrown in their face. Much of what I post can't be refuted, except to resort to partisan name calling.

I think some here simply can't handle having their issues turned upside down, and are now resorting to this stuff out of frustration. I really think that most of you have never had your butt kicked in an honest debate before, and this is something of an eye opener for you.



drjongy said:


> Why on earth anyone who loves to hunt or be in the outdoors and enjoy personal freedom would support Obama and Democrats in general is beyond me. All they want is less freedom and more governement!


BigDaddy answered that question very eloquently yesterday in his other post. Go check it out. This shows that you really don't understand politics except at a surface level.



drjongy said:


> The truth of the matter is that all the republican supporters are actually working and don't have all day to sit in front of the computer on an outdoors site talking politics!!! :eyeroll: :lol:


Right. Another stereotype generalization. As soon as you spend upwards of 10 hours a day at work, you can come back to me. I have the freedom and benefit of a job that lets me take breaks as I see fit, provided I get my work done in a timely fashion.

But you go with that generalization. It just makes my point for me that most here need to stick with stereotypes in order to justify their logic.

Geessshhh :eyeroll:

And all you internet political experts on this site, wonder why for most of a year, this forum was dead? You can't handle serious debate, or discussing topics that ruffle your prim sensibilities. Otherwise you lash out and send PMs to moderators complaining about topics being discussed, or outright calling people idiots for their point of view. Talk about passive aggressive cry babies.

And you wonder why noone wants to come play in your sandbox?

Talk about a double standard.

If you can't take the heat stay out of the fire. For those of you who want to debate and participate like grown ups, come pull up a bar stool and let's discuss.

My .03 (inflation)

</rant>

Ryan


----------



## seabass (Sep 26, 2002)

drjongy said:


> What I don't like is that the vocal minority on this site post so much B.S. it makes it seem this site is pro-Democrat.
> 
> Why on earth anyone who loves to hunt or be in the outdoors and enjoy personal freedom would support Obama and Democrats in general is beyond me. All they want is less freedom and more governement!
> 
> I know, I know....the argument will be that the republican supporters could post just as much if they wanted. The truth of the matter is that all the republican supporters are actually working and don't have all day to sit in front of the computer on an outdoors site talking politics!!! :eyeroll: :lol:


I'm amazed that anyone could peruse this forum and think it is anything but pro-republican. There must be 1 democrat for every 20 republicans. I've honestly thought many times that the democrats are a minority on this site because _they_ are too busy to post, myself included.

As to why a hunter would vote democrat, this was nicely summarized by bigdaddy:
http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/viewtopic.php?p=459605&highlight=#459605


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

No Ryan I think most have a decorum of what is appropriate to post and what is not! Most outdoor sites because of the 2nd Amendment tend to run more conservative in nature. Be it this site or others, most people who hunt are also more likely to do for themselves and expect others to do for themselves as well.

Thus you have a more conservative view in general of what the world should be like, IE self sufficient in nature!


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Ron Gilmore said:


> No Ryan I think most have a decorum of what is appropriate to post and what is not! Most outdoor sites because of the 2nd Amendment tend to run more conservative in nature. Be it this site or others, most people who hunt are also more likely to do for themselves and expect others to do for themselves as well.
> 
> Thus you have a more conservative view in general of what the world should be like, IE self sufficient in nature!


Fair thoughts Ron

But who decides "what is appropriate?"

But I definitely agree about outdoor sites being more conservative in nature, but folks of all stripes can be "do-it-yourselfers" without needing to be conservative in their political lives.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I took door number three.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Plainsman said:


> I took door number three.


You won a new car - nice work


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

> I can name 4 people in the last week who have privately PM'd me thanking me for sticking my neck out to provide a different perspective. They refuse to post here lest they receive the same treatment as I have. Take a look back and think over the last 3 months, who started posting here again, and has now stopped. They see this forum as pointless and I don't blame them. They PM'd me to tell me they refuse to participate with a bunch of complainers and whiners. I'm right there with them at this point. There is a group of us that is likely walking away from this forum, as it isn't worth our time. You refuse to consider that our points might have some merit.


See R Y A N, now you know what I go through on hunting issues. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

g/o said:


> > I can name 4 people in the last week who have privately PM'd me thanking me for sticking my neck out to provide a different perspective. They refuse to post here lest they receive the same treatment as I have. Take a look back and think over the last 3 months, who started posting here again, and has now stopped. They see this forum as pointless and I don't blame them. They PM'd me to tell me they refuse to participate with a bunch of complainers and whiners. I'm right there with them at this point. There is a group of us that is likely walking away from this forum, as it isn't worth our time. You refuse to consider that our points might have some merit.
> 
> 
> See R Y A N, now you know what I go through on hunting issues. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


touche' sir. I can definitely see your point.



Ryan


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Plainsman said:


> I took door number three.


As did I...


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

I lean more conservative then liberal. I vote for who I think will get the job done. Doesn't matter to me if they are D or R or I or L. Or white or black or male or female for that matter! :wink:


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

R y a n said:


> This is very typical of the mentality here. And it is exactly why we have folks here who are indeed more liberal but decide not to post, lest they be mercilessly flamed by those here who think they know politics.


So if you have an alternate opinion to the liberal view you don't know politics? Quite frankly, I don't want to know politics any better than I do now for it would be a waste of my time. I have my point of view and am entitled to my opinion, and I don't need any references to back up my opinion...I can think for myself.



R y a n said:


> There is a group of us that is likely walking away from this forum, as it isn't worth our time. You refuse to consider that our points might have some merit.
> 
> ...Otherwise you lash out and send PMs to moderators complaining about topics being discussed, or outright calling people idiots for their point of view. Talk about passive aggressive cry babies.If you can't take the heat stay out of the fire. For those of you who want to debate and participate like grown ups, come pull up a bar stool and let's discuss.
> 
> Ryan


I never mentioned any names in my post Ryan, and I've certainly never sent you any PM's, so I assume you are making generalizing statements about some of the conservative segment of this website.

That being said, Ryan, you have bombarded this site with your opinion, and I feel it is my duty to offer my view. You are certainly a good writer and apparently read a lot, but this doesn't make my opinion any less valid than yours. I will do anything possible to keep the Democrats out of the White House because it will hurt my pocketbook and my family. I also believe in less government. Period. That is why I made this poll and that is why I am taking time out of my day to write the longest response I have made on this site in the 3 years I've been a member.


----------



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

Well, I am a registered Republican but after reading about Mccain in Time magazine...I think I may vote for the other guy. IF you haven't read it yet, check it out. He is pretty much a big bully.
Door # 3 may be the best choice.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

I guess I should have qualified a bunch of my earlier comments drjongy. Apologies if I offended. I was indeed reaching across to several people at the same time with this previous post.

Responses inline...



drjongy said:


> R y a n said:
> 
> 
> > This is very typical of the mentality here. And it is exactly why we have folks here who are indeed more liberal but decide not to post, lest they be mercilessly flamed by those here who think they know politics.
> ...


No not at all. If you have an alternate opinion to liberal views, please do post. Just also understand (not you but everyone in general) that other opinions do exist. One of the only reasons I've posted here as much as I do is to present the folks who visit here (and generally lean right or far right) with an alternate viewpoint. Reading some of the kool aid here, I often wonder if they can see any other perspective to an issue, or are they simply content wearing blinders and not caring?



drjongy said:


> R y a n said:
> 
> 
> > There is a group of us that is likely walking away from this forum, as it isn't worth our time. You refuse to consider that our points might have some merit.
> ...


Correct again. My apologies as this wasn't directed towards you. You have always contributed fair comments to this board. You are correct that this was directed at some other conservatives here who have taken an opportunity to flame me either publically or privately.

I have indeed posted here alot. From now on it will be much less, as that of censorship is apparently what is needed, and folks would rather just be blind to other perspectives rather than hear something that disagrees with their delicate sensibilities.

I am indeed well read. I'm also younger than almost everyone who posts here regularly. Has anyone ever considered why that is? Has anyone considered how little they may be informed given how little they keep up on the news, the world, the economy, etc etc? I would think that folks would give me a little credence when I post something and take note of the message I'm trying to convey. Unfortunately many folks are now so frustrated with my posts, that they are turned off to trying to ascertain what I'm driving at.

If certain folks would just take a moment to consider my thoughts on a slightly deeper level, they might understand me better too... I'm not this big evil Liberal that some would have you believe. LOL... that is what is so funny in all of this. Half of my posts are tongue in cheek. I've said MANY times that I don't appreciate/support all of Barack's political positions.

drjongy I really appreciate you taking the time to reply to this. I've always known you to be fair and reasoned in your logic here. Don't take my comments as being directed at you, but to those others out here who've taken me to task of late.

The ironic thing in all of this is that I'm much more conservative than most here realize (save a few who've met me in person). I just enjoy a good spirited conversation and sometimes will take the other side in order to facilitate folks taking time to stop and think about the issues...

Hope you and your family are well.

Take care.

Ryan


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

> Plainsman wrote:
> I took door number three.
> 
> As did I...


Another door #3.. Plainsman lets take that new car Chris give you out hunting this weekend... tell him to fill the gas tank too :beer:


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

verg said:


> Well, I am a registered Republican but after reading about Mccain in Time magazine...I think I may vote for the other guy. IF you haven't read it yet, check it out. He is pretty much a big bully.
> Door # 3 may be the best choice.


 :lol: I bet Time magazine did a unbiased article


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

buckseye said:


> > Plainsman wrote:
> > I took door number three.
> >
> > As did I...
> ...


I have a honey do list that I am trying to reach a benchmark by September 15th. I have not even pulled the trigger on a goose. I'll tell you what, you show up in Jamestown after the 15th and I'll put on the gas and we will go kill something. :beer:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Thank you for the invite, I know I can't get off work long enough to come down there though. In all honesty I haven't fired a shotgun or rifle in two years because of a back surgery, I'm kinda scared to yet. I'll start small just as I have before and hope it alll goes good.

Thanks again :beer:


----------

